# Font Size on iBook



## cwilmot (Apr 21, 2001)

How does one change the overall font size on the iBook and make it permanent? It's too small on my friend's new computer and being a PC person, I don't know how to change it. TIA.


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Hi. Try by changing the display in System Preferences.


----------



## cwilmot (Apr 21, 2001)

Thanks, Jody. I'll pass it on and let you know the results. cwilmot


----------

